# Reporting on the Rohingya: “The Tip of a Huge Iceberg of Misinformation”



## longknife (Sep 23, 2017)

As usual, the media conveniently avoids reporting how these Muslims started it last August by attacking the police.

_Only a handful of the reports mention, and only briefly, as if in passing, that the current violence began when, in mid-August, Rohingya fighters attacked 30 different police stations and an army base, as part of their campaign to stake their claim to Rakhine State, in western Myanmar, and showing themselves able “to strike terror in the hearts” of the Infidels to get it. The attacks left more than 70 dead, Muslims and Buddhists._

This and much more of the truth @ Reporting on the Rohingya: “The Tip of a Huge Iceberg of Misinformation”


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 23, 2017)

longknife said:


> As usual, the media conveniently avoids reporting how these Muslims started it last August by attacking the police.
> 
> _Only a handful of the reports mention, and only briefly, as if in passing, that the current violence began when, in mid-August, Rohingya fighters attacked 30 different police stations and an army base, as part of their campaign to stake their claim to Rakhine State, in western Myanmar, and showing themselves able “to strike terror in the hearts” of the Infidels to get it. The attacks left more than 70 dead, Muslims and Buddhists._
> 
> This and much more of the truth @ Reporting on the Rohingya: “The Tip of a Huge Iceberg of Misinformation”


They gave no options for the Buddhists there. They had to start defending themselves or submit to Islamist.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 23, 2017)

longknife said:


> As usual, the media conveniently avoids reporting how these Muslims started it last August by attacking the police.



And before that, and before that, and before that ... it's who they are, nasty murdering cultists.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 23, 2017)

Picaro said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, the media conveniently avoids reporting how these Muslims started it last August by attacking the police.
> ...


They do that crap and then whine because no one wants them but why would anyone want them if that is what they continue to do every generation? India tossed them years ago because they were violence oriented. China won't put up with their crap either.


----------



## waltky (Oct 5, 2017)

The world’s fastest-developing refugee emergency...




*Bangladesh carving out forest land to shelter desperate Rohingya*
_October 5, 2017  - Hard-pressed to find space for a massive influx of Rohingya Muslim refugees, Bangladesh plans to chop down forest trees to extend a tent city sheltering destitute families fleeing ethnic violence in neighboring Myanmar._


> More than half a million Rohingya have arrived from Myanmar’s western state of Rakhine since the end of August in what the United Nations has called the world’s fastest-developing refugee emergency.  The exodus began after Myanmar security forces responded to Rohingya militants’ attacks on Aug. 25 by launching a brutal crackdown that the United Nations has denounced as ethnic cleansing.  Myanmar has rejected that accusation, insisting that the military action was needed to combat “terrorists” who had killed civilians and burnt villages.  But it has left Bangladesh and international humanitarian organizations counting the cost as they race to provide life-saving food, water and medical care for the displaced Rohingya.  Simply finding enough empty ground to accommodate the refugees is a huge problem.  “The government allocated 2,000 acres when the number of refugees was nearly 400,000,” Mohammad Shah Kamal, Bangladesh’s secretary of disaster management and relief, told Reuters on Thursday.  “Now that the numbers have gone up by more than 100,000 and people are still coming. So, the government has to allocate 1,000 acres (400 hectares) of forest land.”
> 
> Once all the trees are felled, aid workers plan to put up 150,000 tarpaulin shelters in their place.  Swamped by refugees, poor Bangladeshi villagers are faced with mounting hardships and worries, including the trafficking of illegal drugs, particularly methamphetamines, from Myanmar.  “The situation is very bad,” said Kazi Abdur Rahman, a senior official in the Bangladesh border district of Cox’s Bazar, where most of the Rohingya are settled.  “People in Cox’s Bazar are concerned, we are also concerned, but there’s nothing we can do but accommodate them.”  The pressure on the land is creating another conflict, this time environmental rather than ethnic.  Last month, wild elephants trampled two refugees to death and Rahman said more such encounters appeared inevitable as more forest is destroyed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Picaro (Oct 5, 2017)

They're the typical poster children for the UN and Sub-Human Rights Watch. People should be e-mailing American charities and the White House not to spend a red cent on the displaced terrorists.


----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2017)

What about the thousands of Buddhists they terrorized before the whole thing was turned on them?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 5, 2017)

Oh dear. 750,000 people driven from their homes for the crime of being a Muslim. Some of you knobs are getting a hard on over this.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 5, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Oh dear. 750,000 people driven from their homes for the crime of being a Muslim. Some of you knobs are getting a hard on over this.



Maybe they should rethink their position. I know! Send them next door to Tommy!


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2017)

longknife said:


> As usual, the media conveniently avoids reporting how these Muslims started it last August by attacking the police.
> 
> _Only a handful of the reports mention, and only briefly, as if in passing, that the current violence began when, in mid-August, Rohingya fighters attacked 30 different police stations and an army base, as part of their campaign to stake their claim to Rakhine State, in western Myanmar, and showing themselves able “to strike terror in the hearts” of the Infidels to get it. The attacks left more than 70 dead, Muslims and Buddhists._
> 
> This and much more of the truth @ Reporting on the Rohingya: “The Tip of a Huge Iceberg of Misinformation”



Speaking of leaving things out.....you contards conveniently leave out as Paul Harvey used to say- 'the rest of the story'

And your source "Creeping Sharia"- why not just quote Stormfront? 

But hey- I guess for you 'Conservatives'  the rape and murder of women and children is okay- if it is response to terrorists attacking troops. 

Burmese colonel dismisses Rohingya Muslim atrocity claims saying 'would anyone want to rape them?'

_HRW said members of the army and border guard police took part in rape, gang rape, invasive body searches and sexual assaults against women and girls in at least nine villages in the Rohingya-dominated Maungdaw district in the final months of 2016.


The attacks were reportedly often carried out in groups, with women being held down or threatened at gunpoint by some men while others raped them. 

The government launched a military campaign in the country on 25 August, when Rohingya insurgents attacked dozens of Burmese police and paramilitary posts in what they said was an effort to protect their ethnic minority from persecution by security forces in the majority-Buddhist country. 


In response, the military unleashed what it called “clearance operations” to root out Arakan Rohingya Salvation Army militants.


Almost 300,000 refugees have since fled over the border into Bangladesh’s border district of Cox’s Bazar, where they have given horrific accounts of the violence.


Survivors said the military was targeting civilians with shootings and burning of Rohingya villages in an apparent attempt to purge Rakhine state of Muslims. 


Satellite images have supported their accounts, while the bodies of killed Rohingya have been pulled from rivers and others have allegedly been burned._


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, the media conveniently avoids reporting how these Muslims started it last August by attacking the police.
> ...



And by 'defending themselves' you mean raping and murdering women and children- and burning entire villages down.

In Myanmar's hidden region, media tour takes harrowing turn when soldiers aren't watching


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2017)

Picaro said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, the media conveniently avoids reporting how these Muslims started it last August by attacking the police.
> ...



Your 'nasty, murdering cultists'......being raped and murdered by the government forces of Myanmar...


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2017)

longknife said:


> What about the thousands of Buddhists they terrorized before the whole thing was turned on them?



Tell us all about how the actions of Rohinga terrorists justifies the murder and rape of Rohinga women and children by government troops.

Please tell us.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2017)

I just want to understand the Conservative mindset that thinks that the rape of women and children is justified- if you can blame Muslims for 'being violent first'?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 5, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, the media conveniently avoids reporting how these Muslims started it last August by attacking the police.
> ...



The Commie UN and the Leftist Bedwetters wouldn't give a crap about the Rohingya if they were not Brown and Islamist, if they were White and Christian the Commie UN would be silent and the Leftist Bedwetters would be orgasmic.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2017)

longknife said:


> As usual, the media conveniently avoids reporting how these Muslims started it last August by attacking the police.
> 
> _Only a handful of the reports mention, and only briefly, as if in passing, that the current violence began when, in mid-August, Rohingya fighters attacked 30 different police stations and an army base, as part of their campaign to stake their claim to Rakhine State, in western Myanmar, and showing themselves able “to strike terror in the hearts” of the Infidels to get it. The attacks left more than 70 dead, Muslims and Buddhists._
> 
> This and much more of the truth @ Reporting on the Rohingya: “The Tip of a Huge Iceberg of Misinformation”



*Rohingya persecution and mass exodus of 2017*
Violence broke out in northern Rakhine state on 25 August 2017, when militants attacked government forces. In response, security forces supported by Buddhist militia launched a “clearance operation” that has killed at least 1,000 people and forced more than 500,000[115][116][117] to flee their homes. The UN’s top human rights official said on 11 September that the military’s response was “clearly disproportionate” to insurgent attacks and warned that Myanmar’s treatment of its Rohingya minority appears to be a “textbook example” of ethnic cleansing.[118] Refugees have spoken of massacres in villages, where they say soldiers raided and burned their homes.[119] Satellite analysis by Human Rights Watch has shown evidence of fire damage in urban areas populated by Rohingyas, as well as in isolated villages.[120]The UN estimated on 7 September that 1,000 had been killed. Bangladesh’s foreign minister, AH Mahmood Ali, said unofficial sources put the death toll at about 3,000. More than 310,000 people had fled to Bangladesh by 11 September. Those who have made it to the border have walked for days, hiding in jungles and crossing mountains and rivers. Many are sick and some have bullet wounds. Aid agencies have warned of a growing humanitarian crisis in overstretched border camps, where water, food rations and medical supplies are running out of stock. Most refugees are now living in established camps, makeshift settlements or sheltering in host communities. Nearly 50,000 are in new spontaneous settlements that have sprung up along the border, where access to services is especially limited.There are also fears for Rohingya people trapped in conflict zones. On 4 September, the UN said its aid agencies had been blocked from supplying life-saving supplies such as food, water and medicine to thousands of civilians in northern Rakhine state.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


The Fascist Right applauds the rape and murder of the Rohinga because they are Brown and Muslim.

If they were white and Christian, the Fascist Right would be crying crocodile tears about the 'genocide against the Whites"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 5, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > What about the thousands of Buddhists they terrorized before the whole thing was turned on them?
> ...



They are potential terrorists, same with the Palestinian women and children, the children are already taught to hate the Infidels and are brainwashed in the 7th Century Death Cult.

The only way to deal with this type of situation is scorched earth which is what Aung San Suu Kyi is supporting, the Rohinga have been causing trouble and violence for Centuries, rattlesnakes should never be given mercy.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear. 750,000 people driven from their homes for the crime of being a Muslim. Some of you knobs are getting a hard on over this.
> ...



Yes! Let Tommy coddle them, feed them, and feel their pain.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Well, Muslims are the only major cult that avidly supports and practices raping little boys, so they're the natural allies with the 'Left', so no surprise the pedo-friendlies never fail to jump in and defend them against all others. It's as predictable as sunrises.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 5, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



It's more about them being Muslim.

Saudi Arabia and Pakistan should take all the Rohingya, Myanmar is a majority Theravāda Buddhist nation, Islam is not wanted in Myanmar, the Rohingya should be taken by Saudi Arabia and Pakistan both majority Islam nations.

I have always had a great respect for the Buddhists.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Sure- just like every white baby is a potential Las Vegas shooter.

Conservatives like you think that justifies the murder and rape of Rohinga women and children by government troops. 

Which is really sick.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yes- it is all about religious persecution. 

When it is done by Muslims against Christians in a majority Muslim country- I think its bad when people rape and kill Christian women and children.

But when its done by Buddhists to Muslims in a majority Buddhist country- you applaud.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



You fascists are applauding the Buddhists raping Muslim women and children. Because of course rapists are the natural allies of the Right. 

The pedo-friendly Right never fail to jump in and defend the rapists of women and children.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 5, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Are the Christians in majority Muslim nations causing trouble and violence? No, they are having violence and death inflicted on them because they refuse to renounce Jesus Christ The Messiah and convert to the 7th Century Death Cult.

Islam is trouble and violence, Islam is a virus like a cancer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 5, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



*"Because of course rapists are the natural allies of the Right."*

No.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



'Syriously' only defends Muslims and deviants, never once made a similar post denouncing Muslims and their daily atrocities; she's just a troll, no need to take her seriously.

Claims made by UN 'observers' or Sub-Human Rights Watch aren't to be taken seriously, either; they aren't disinterested parties and aren't the least concerned with anybody's 'rights', purely propaganda hacks.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 6, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


I suppose they will have to call on their prophet Mohammad to help them as it is apparent that no one is willing to keep or sustain them in their plight caused from their leaders calling jihad on the rest of the world. Maybe the Saudis will help them get to Pakistan. That is if Pakistan will take them.

A new terror group has emerged in Myanmar—and India should be worried


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



I am not at all surprised.    I learned about islam from muslims.  Jihad upon  "the rest of the world"  is nothing
new-----I learned about islam -----starting about 50 years
ago-----from muslims


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Which is why of course you of the Fascist right applaud the rape and murder of Muslims.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Based upon the responses in this thread towards the rape of Muslim women and children- clearly rapists are your natural allies.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 6, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Yes- I admit to deploring the rape of Muslim women and children.  Just as I would deplore the rape of women and children that are related to you deviants. 

I have denounced Muslims who have committed violence many times- I just don't condemn everyone in a religion for the acts of a few- because I am not part of the religiously bigoted Fascist Right like you are. 

Meanwhile- continue with your applause of the rape of women and children.

Everyone knows to expect nothing different from you.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 6, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



You mean like Christians in Iraq should have been calling on Jesus to help them? 

Several hundred thousand have already fled to Bangladesh from the genocide by the 'peaceful' Buddhists of Myanmar.

While you right wing fascists applaud the murder and rape of women and children.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 6, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




I am not at all surprised that you are fine with Muslim women and children being raped. I have learned much about the Right Wing Fascists......from you.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Are you speaking to me?   (rosie)    I have been a registered democrat since THE DAY I reached voting age   ----21 back then----I am old.    In fact-----I reached 21 AFTER I first became acquainted with islam thru muslim friends I encountered at my place of employment-----registered democrat.    2016 was the very first time I voted for a republican    -------right wing????       Could you define right wing fascist------when did I applaud the rape of muslim women and children?     My understanding of MYANMAR is that BUDDHISTS want to get rid of the muslim population there---most of which are ethnically BANGLADESHI.   How many Bangladeshis do you know?---Pakistanis?   I am not sure I have even encountered anyone from Burma----probably have but not knowingly.    Are you SERIOUSLY---syrius?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 6, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Are you saying that just because you 'registered as a Democrat' you somehow don't get to be labeled a Right Wing Fascist for being okay with the rape of women and children- because they are Muslim?

I feel the same way about this as if the Muslims in Bangladesh, were raping and murdering Buddhist women and children in order to drive them out of Bangladesh. Why don't you?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I doubt that there are ANY Buddhist women and children in Bangladesh------I also doubt that Buddhists are raping and murdering Muslim women and children in Myanmar.    The violence BY BUDDHISTS against muslims in Myanmar seems to be confined to a real PUT DOWN of violent elements amongst the MUSLIMS   who are themselves descendants of
economic refugees ---lots from Bangladesh who-----were,
themselves building enclaves and engaging in violence against Buddhists in parts of Myanmar.    Afghanistan was AT TIME also a BUDDHIST NATION------in fact Judaism has a SIGNIFICANT history there too------which is not at all unusual------lots of jews fled roman and later muslim oppression to Buddhist lands-----like Indonesia and Afghanistan.    The situation in Myanmar is not as simplistic as you YEARN to present it       BTW  what happened to the Hindus, Buddhists, Jews and Zoroastrians in Afghanistan? 
Was the bombing of  Buddhist Art in Afghanistan anything like
a "clue"  to you? -----there are no jews left in Indonesia any more and the religion is illegal and all the synagogues there were destroyed.      Have you ever heard of the country  MALDIVES?-----it's only been about six years since that country rendered all NON MUSLIMS-----expelled from citizen ship-------did you object?   Based on LOCAL custom---MYANMAR  ----should KEEP UP and render Buddhism the ONLY LEGAL RELIGION. -----fair is fair.     You have stats on
Buddhist rape of muslim women?   Do you know the stats on
1971 rape of  EAST PAKISTANI women by the west Pakistani
army?


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 6, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


You are such a lying sack of shit. Sit on your sword and spin.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 9, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



I am not the lying sack of shit that is applauding the rape and murder of women and children. 

That would be you and your fellow sack's of shit on the Conservative side.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Freedom of religion in Bangladesh - Wikipedia
] Other religious groups include Buddhists (0.6%, mostly Theravada),

What a shock you are ignorant about Bangladesh also?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You must be really working hard to stay ignorant on the subject- plenty of news reports of the rape and murder going on by the Army troops of Myanmar of the Rohinga- along with the UN reports confirming it.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



try again----there is no evidence that  anyone is preventing
muslims in Myanmar from simply WALKING out and going to one of the local  MUSLIM COUNTRIES or to one of the DOZENS OF MUSLIM COUNTRIES in the world.    The
"rapes"  and  :murders"  are taking place in "hidden" 
places.     From what I heard------the issue is ECONOMIC---
kinda like a  BDS issue


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I know all there to know about Bangladesh-----directly from
Bangladeshis.     Always keep in mind----there are ALWAYS
survivors--------the last I heard there is even ONE jew left in
Afghanistan.     Some people theorize that there may be some jews left in Yemen-----hiding out up north in the mountains. ----
very likely---------0.6%    WOW------where are they hiding? 
You have some pictures of the remaining BUDDHIST TEMPLES?


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Oh dear. 750,000 people driven from their homes for the crime of being a Muslim. Some of you knobs are getting a hard on over this.


They should have selected a different "favorite fairy tale".  Their problem is self inflicted.  No pity for that sort,  or those who support them...


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



right-----rapes and murders by the ARMY-------Islamic projection.       UN reports.      Were you around for the
NEWS in the early days of June 1967.      I actually believed
the crap coming out of Egypt and the UN-------later on the
stupidest lies were attributed to   "ARABIC HYPERBOLE"----blame it on the language.   It is very clear to me that the Buddhists do not want the muslims in their country----Just
as the people of Maldives did not want   "kaffirin"  in their
country ----------so?


----------



## Picaro (Oct 9, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Not a single credible source is reporting any rapes and murders, too bad for your usual stupid strawmen, anyway.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear. 750,000 people driven from their homes for the crime of being a Muslim. Some of you knobs are getting a hard on over this.
> ...



Now the native peoples the vermin drove off in the 1920's and stole the land from can move back in.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 9, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Please don't tell me you are advocating the killing of children here...


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 9, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes- I believe what you would consider to be 'credible'- Stormfront and WND- probably aren't reporting the rape and murder of Muslims.

But yes- credible sources are.

Including National Geographic- one of the last issues had a section on the rape and murders of the Rohinga.
Analysis | The “ethnic cleansing” of the Rohingya
Last week, the United Nations’ top human rights official called Burma’s ongoing military campaign against the Rohingya Muslim minority group in that country’s Rakhine state “a textbook example of ethnic cleansing.”

Doctors report horrifying gang rape attacks on Rohingya Muslim refugees
Dozens of Rohingya Muslim women have reportedly been aggressively sexually assaulted at the hands of Burmese security officials, according to UN medics.

A total of eight medical professionals working in Bangladesh reported treating 25 women between them since late August who had physical injuries that were consistent with violent attacks. 

UN doctors also treated hundreds of women with these injuries last October and November, after the first wave of conflict between Burmese officials and Rohingya Muslims.

Myanmar military using rape as tool of terror against Rohingya women: UN
Doctors are treating scores of Rohingya women who have fled Myanmar's violence-wracked Rakhine State for injuries consistent with horrific sex attacks.

Tasunba Nourin, a doctor with the International Organisation for Migration (IOM) told Reuters injuries include bite marks, vaginal tearing and "signs that a firearm was used to penetrate women".



And not that I consider Trump to be a 'credible source'- but even he is reporting the violence:
U.S. President Donald Trump has asked his national security advisers to find ways to help end violence that’s driven hundreds of thousands of Rohingya Muslims from Myanmar to neighboring Bangladesh, according to United Nations Ambassador Nikki Haley.

“The president is very concerned about Burma,” Haley told reporters in New York on Thursday, using Myanmar’s former name. “Everybody is trying to figure out who can move the officials in Burma. You have almost half a million people who have left, and the tragedies and the abuse that’s happened there is something not a lot of us can stomach.”


But hell- who are we kidding.

The Myanmar military could be raping and murdering 12 year old Muslim girls on national TV- and you would still find some reason to rationalize why it was all the fault of the "Evil Muslims"


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



1967? You mean 50 years ago? 

I have no idea why you would think what may have happened 50 years ago would excuse the rapes and murders of Rohinga women and children by the Myanmar Army in 2017.

Is there anything that you wouldn't be okay with- as long is it is done to Muslims?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Clearly you don't since you don't know about the .6% of the population- how many people would that be? 

Population of Bangladesh is 163 million- so .6% of the population is 978,000- almost 1,000,000.

Lots of Buddhist temples.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear. 750,000 people driven from their homes for the crime of being a Muslim. Some of you knobs are getting a hard on over this.
> ...



Exactly how did the children murdered by the Myanmar military 'self inflict' their own murders?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



The Myanmar military is not killing and raping Rohinga to prevent them from leaving- they are doing it as ethnic cleansing.

Which is apparent that Conservatives here at USMB are all okay with. 

If it happens to Muslim women and children.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I do not believe that the muslims of Burma are being raped and killed------the army of Burma is NOT STOPPING them
from leaving-------do you think that if they tried to travel to Bangla Desh that the  army of Burma would KILL them as they fled?    Do you think that if they tried to flee and  were HELPED along the way-----with vehicles and supplies that the army of Burma would attack their rescuers?----Burma has made it clear that it just wants them to LEAVE-----they are mostly bangla deshis.    From Bangla desh they could go to
other muslim countries


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 9, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


That is the impression given.I cant see these people rushing to go home.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The Army of Burma is raping and killing them in order to drive them into leaving. 

If you don't believe that- despite all of the reports from news agencies and the United Nations- then you are just a willing stooge for the Myanmar government.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



the people of Myanmar do not want muslims-----it is ok with you that the people of Maldives do not want Kaffirin.-----why can muslims toss people out of countries and not Buddhists?----obviously YOU consider Buddhists to shit and the only 
people deserving of life----muslims


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2017)

When one of the worlds most opressive regimes, collides with one of the worlds most oppressive cults... there is no good guy to root for. No matter who loses; the world wins a small victory.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Unlike you- I don't believe in any religious jihads, or pogrioms, or religious ethnic cleansing.

It is just as morally reprehensible when Muslims kill and rape Christians in order to drive them out of Iraq or Syria as it is when Buddhists kill and rape Muslims in order to drive them out of Myanmar. 

Just admit it- you are fine with Muslims being raped, killed, tortured- even exterminated- just as long as it is happening to Muslims. 

Not Christians.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> When one of the worlds most opressive regimes, collides with one of the worlds most oppressive cults... there is no good guy to root for. No matter who loses; the world wins a small victory.



And thus our Conservatives cheer the rape and murder of women and children.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > When one of the worlds most opressive regimes, collides with one of the worlds most oppressive cults... there is no good guy to root for. No matter who loses; the world wins a small victory.
> ...


And thus a board leftist bemoans a nation, excersizing it’s right to self determination. Really throws a stick in the spokes of the globalist agenda...


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > When one of the worlds most opressive regimes, collides with one of the worlds most oppressive cults... there is no good guy to root for. No matter who loses; the world wins a small victory.
> ...




where do you hear "CHEERING"     I am delighted that the Buddhists have no desire to MURDER muslims who want to leave.     In 1971  the MUSLIMS could not stop murdering the hindus who were FLEEING BANGLA DESH---murdering, raping and grabbing any food brought to them so that they STARVED TO DEATH TRYING TO GET TO INDIA.    It is a
peaceful expulsion.   Remember?    I do.    Thousands of children dropped dead in their tracks whilst  YOU GIGGLED. 
I support supplying the muslims who leave Myanmar with EVERYTHING THEY NEED


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 10, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Yes- this board leftist bemoans genocide. 

While Conservatives like you applaud a nation 'excercizing its right to self determination' by raping and murdering women and children. 

Bet you are still pissed off that the Allies stopped the Nazi's from excercisizing Germany's right to self determination when it came to the Jews.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 10, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



You are delighted that the Buddhists are not murdering the Muslims who managed to flee the Army killing and raping them- you just are applauding the Buddhists in the Army who are murdering and raping those who haven't been able to flee.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 10, 2017)

Nobody's applauding.  No need to be melodramatic.  The fact is; it's not my country,  nor yours.  People would do well to mind their own business.  We have more than enough problems here at home.  People like you only serve to import third world problems,  into our already problematic society.  I say let them work it out.  I don't really care how either.  Because if the shoe was on the other foot; the Muslims would be doing the same to the Buuddhists...  Yawn...


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 10, 2017)

Hell even Breitbart acknowledges the genocide going on in Myanmar against the Rohynga

World View: Burma's (Myanmar's) Ethnic Cleansing of Rohingyas Leading to Humanitarian Catastrophe
Genocide and ethnic cleansing of Muslim Rohingyas in northern Rakhine state by Burma’s Buddhist army continues.

According to the United Nations, 389,000 Rohingyas have fled into Bangladesh since August 25–10,000 in just the last 24 hours. Sixty percent of those arriving are children. Dozens are being killed or losing limbs by tripping landmines placed by Burma’s army on the border with Bangladesh.

Within Bangladesh, there is a catastrophic humanitarian crisis. Bangladesh officials are restricting NGOs from delivering food, water, and other humanitarian aid to the hundreds of thousands of Rohingyas because that would only encourage them to stay. Bangladesh officials are insisting that Burma must take back all the Rohingyas that have fled across the border. Burmese officials are refusing or saying that they will only take back the ones who have papers proving Burmese citizenship — which none of them have.

Starting in 2011, Buddhists have been attacking Muslims in villages across Burma, particularly the 1.1 million ethnic Rohingyas in Rakhine State. Mobs of Buddhists have attacked Muslims, conducting atrocities, including torture and rape, killing hundreds, and forcing hundreds of thousands to leave their homes to flee from the attacks. Buddhist civilians have joined the Burmese army in burning entire Rohingya villages to the ground. On August 25, Rohingya activists retaliated with carried out coordinated attacks against 30 Burma police outposts. This triggered massive violence by Buddhist civilians and the Buddhist army.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 10, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Nobody's applauding.  No need to be melodramatic.  The fact is; it's not my country,  nor yours.  People would do well to mind their own business.  We have more than enough problems here at home.  People like you only serve to import third world problems,  into our already problematic society.  I say let them work it out.  I don't really care how either.  Because if the shoe was on the other foot; the Muslims would be doing the same to the Buuddhists...  Yawn...



Yeah- folks in the United States were saying much the same thing as Germany was rounding Jews up in the 1930's- and that hyperbole- Americans were saying it wasn't our problem that Nazi's were murdering Jews.

Of course you don't care that women and children are getting murdered. 

As long as they are Muslim women and children- you faux Conservatives just silently cheer them on.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 10, 2017)

They chose the wrong fairy  tale...


----------



## Vastator (Oct 10, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody's applauding.  No need to be melodramatic.  The fact is; it's not my country,  nor yours.  People would do well to mind their own business.  We have more than enough problems here at home.  People like you only serve to import third world problems,  into our already problematic society.  I say let them work it out.  I don't really care how either.  Because if the shoe was on the other foot; the Muslims would be doing the same to the Buuddhists...  Yawn...
> ...


Again...  No ones cheering.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 10, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Just as those explaining why we shouldn't help the Jews being murdered by the Nazi's were not actually cheering their murders


----------



## Vastator (Oct 10, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody's applauding.  No need to be melodramatic.  The fact is; it's not my country,  nor yours.  People would do well to mind their own business.  We have more than enough problems here at home.  People like you only serve to import third world problems,  into our already problematic society.  I say let them work it out.  I don't really care how either.  Because if the shoe was on the other foot; the Muslims would be doing the same to the Buuddhists...  Yawn...
> ...


It's unfortunate...  But a very good chance to observe failed leftist ideology.  Multiculturalism leads to this.  You want it to stop?  Then quit pushing multiculturalism. This doesn't happen in homogeneous groups. So take the time to let this run it's course; and learn from it.  Maybe you can avoid getting a front row seat for a showing much closer to home...


----------



## Vastator (Oct 10, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Correct.  It wasn't our business.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



haven't  "BEEN ABLE TO FLEE"?     why not? ------of course--they want to stay and murder Buddhists-----try to keep up


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 10, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Duh- because they were murdered by the Army.

Those who can flee are trying to flee- we have had dozens die trying to flee on boats in the last few days- others are trekking overland- those who managed to escape your peaceful buddies of the Myanmar Army.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 10, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Frankly it is an observation of Nationalism and religious bigotry run amok- which is of course what Trumpsters applaud. 

Perfect example of how if you allow Nationalism and Religion to control a country your people will end up leading the pogroms to weed out 'the undesirable' - the Jews, the Polish, the Mexicans, the Japanese, the Catholics, the Muslims, the Christians.....which ever group your Nationalism chooses to be the target.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 10, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


... Or you can keep repeating the cycle; hoping for a different result...


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 10, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Of course the goal of the 'Nationalists' is to create Nations of just one color, one ethnicity, one religion.....rape and murder are just some of the tools to achieve that.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 10, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


They can be.  Yes.  So why perpetuate these misfortunes?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 10, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Yes indeed- why perpetuate the rapes and murders of minorities.

Why?


----------



## Vastator (Oct 10, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Okay.  Yes.  That is what I asked you...  Now that you've affirmed that you understand the question; try answering it....


----------

